# 7mm Rem.Mag. vs 30-'06.



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

As some of ya' know I've been looking for a deer gun for next season. I love lever guns but I'm also open to bolt actions and pumps as well. I've been checkin' a lot of ballistics tables and my loading books to see what'll work and what won't and I've found something that's pretty interesting. Seems like the ballistics of the 7mm Rem.Mag and the ol' 30-06 are pretty close bullet weight for bullet weight and powder charge for powder charge. Case in point:
Speer loading manual-30-'06, 150gr bullet, IMR 4064=52grs for 2941fps, same powder and charge weight in the 7mm Rem.Mag w/145gr bullet gives 2879fps. That's just about 60fps difference, or not anything to write home about. 
As much as I hate the stigma of using a "Mag" ctg. it looks like the 7mm Rem. Mag just may be a "logical" mag. to use on deer size game. Not over powered like so many of em' are. This opens up a whole new area of firearms that I can look at in making my choice. Just thought this was some interesting data and I'd like to pass it on. Talk to ya'll later.

:beer:


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

TnFrank. I am not a huge fan of mag ctrgs. either. I actually won a 7mm in a gun raffle in 700 BDL. I've always like the 06 and they are both great guns. The 7mm however will give a flatter trajectory and assuming you are a handloader by your post. The bullet selection will be more variable for the 7mm. If need a gun for long shots out of the two the 7mm is my choice however, If you will be brush hunting and have only a few shots that are way ou tthere the 06 is a better choice in my opinion! good luck :beer:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I was going to be perfectly happy using an '06 for my woods gun, since the ballistics are so close I think I'd do ok with the 7mm Rem. Mag. 
I just hate having the work "Magnum" on the dang ctg., it's like I'm trying to show off by saying "I have a MAGNUM and you don't." I hate guys like that, it's like they're trying to make up for their "short comings" by buying a biger gun then everyone else. I guess I can live with it though, it would be a practical rifle to get. It'll work good on deer with a 145-160gr bullet and do a fine job on Elk if I ever get back to AZ. to hunt. Plus, if I go hog hunting here in Tennessee it'll should do a sweet job on em' at any range I care to shoot. Well, heck, talk to ya'll later.

:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the word magnum is a sales gimmick . What makes it a magnum? I shoot a 300 Winchester Magnum, a 300 WSM, a 270 Winchester, a 308, 45/70 and a few others. I don't think magnum makes them better or worse. It also carries no psychological connotation for me. Forget the magnum hoopla and look at the ballistic tables, and the energy you want for the given game you are hunting.

Personally I like the new ultramags. Not because they are bigger or better, but because they got ride of that darn belt and headspace on the shoulder. I also like short fat cases like the new WSM has. It follows the accuracy and efficiency that has been demonstrated by the 22 and 6mm benchrest rifles for so many years.



> I just hate having the work "Magnum" on the dang ctg., it's like I'm trying to show off by saying "I have a MAGNUM and you don't." I hate guys like that, it's like they're trying to make up for their "short comings" by buying a biger gun then everyone else.


I don't like the word magnum either. I think it is misleading, and worse yet there are many guys out there who I respect, but hate me because I shoot a magnum.

Nitlite18
Your wrong about the 30/06 being the better choice in brush. Small diameter heavy bullets do best. An experiment published a few years ago bears this out. The experiment involved setting up (hmm can't remember if they were 3/8 or ½ inch) dowels just a couple yards in front of a target, then shooting at the target. The big bore heavy bullets like the 405 grain 45 caliber that people imagined would just bust through everything with no deflection were some of the worst. The best were heavy bullets in 6.5 millimeter. This would all boil down to sectional density.

Sectional density is perhaps the best measure when deciding what caliber/bullet weight combination is good for deer, or elk, or moose etc.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Didn't mean to step on your toes Plainsman, it's just I've known more then a few guys that thought their guns were "the sh!t" because they were "MAGNUMS" and everyone elses guns weren't worth beans because they were older ctgs. like to OLD 270 Win. or 30/30. 
Funny thing, the 22 and 6mm PPC, both of which are some of the most accurate ctgs. on the planet(and both of which are short and fat) are based on the 7.62x39mm, a ctg. that some call "inaccurate" and not good for shooting deer with, go figure,LOL. 
Anyway, the ballistics look good for the 7mm, near carbon copy of the '06 ballistics if not just a tad better so I'm pretty sure I can live with one, I just won't put some crazy 6-24x50mm scope on it,LOL. Probably stick a nice 2-7x40mm on it, that'll be more then enough glass for my shooting needs. 
Talk to ya'll later.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

T. N. Frank

I understand. Ya I know the exact kind of people your talking about. Many times they can't shoot straight so they think a magnum will make up for it only to learn they shoot even worse.

I have shot three deer with a 22 Hornet. Dropped them within 40 to 50 yards. It can be done, but the older I get the more I have moved to larger calibers. Mostly I change just for the experience of shooting different calibers. Next year I think I will load my 45/70 with Pyrodex.

Thanks for the reply. I didn't feel like my toes were stepped on, I just wanted people to know that not all magnum shooters are dipsticks. There are those kind of people like to mentioned, and the rest of us magnum shooters sometimes have to put up with that stigma.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

T N Frank

I used to use a 6mm to hunt deer when I was young. I shoot Mag's now for one reason. The older I get the more benefit I see in letting the critters come to me, or should I say come within range. I own 7, 300 and 338u Mag's I like the option of being able to shoot at very long range and still be confident of a kill. Ballistic charts tell the story.

I wouldn't even attempt to shoot a critter at 350+ yards with anything smaller than one of my mag's. but that is just me. I know the right person given the right weapon and a comfort level with that weapon could probably do it. My comfort level just happens to be with big bore guns and accubond ammo.

Bob


----------

